# Marking up a folding-blade trainer?



## Carol (Nov 5, 2007)

There have been several instructors that have told me (and others) to train with the tools that you may end up using in a fight.  A friend of mine recently bought a Spyderco Delica and its matching trainer for just that reason.   

It's seems common enough to mark up a fixed-blade trainer with chalk, lipstick, washable paint, etc. but what about a trainer that's a folder?   It would seem that the residue chalking or painting up the blade would eventually start messing with the action of the folding mechanism.....or does it?  

Anyone have experience here?


----------

